# Central scotland meet?



## Dave72

Hi guys,

Just wondering if there is any demand for a meet in Central Scotland?

I can get us a venue free of charge, on-site cafe, water supply and toilets.

Any questions, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## f4780y

I'd be up for it if there's enough interest Dave.


----------



## Dave72

Thanks mate, everyone welcome.

The venue I can get is in Grangemouth. Is that ok for you regarding travelling? It's got to be about 60 miles each way from Troon.


----------



## Kerr

I'm sure it was Marc147 that used to organise meets around the Bathgate area. Not sure how many takers he had.


----------



## Dave72

Before my time on here but if he's still up for it then I'm happy to have him on board.

I can still sort out the venue in Grangemouth if that's what everyone wanted.


----------



## f4780y

Dave72 said:


> Thanks mate, everyone welcome.
> 
> The venue I can get is in Grangemouth. Is that ok for you regarding travelling? It's got to be about 60 miles each way from Troon.


That is a bit of a trek mate, but if the timings right and there's a squad going, it's doable.

Let's see how things progress... :thumb:


----------



## Dave72

No problem. I can always do a pick up in the Glasgow area if it helps to boost numbers?

Like I said in my OP, the venue has an on-site cafe that serves food & has very reasonable prices, toilets, water for washing or demos, is mostly hard standing and is secure.


----------



## Risdale

I'd be interested! I'm sure I could round up a couple more folks as well.


----------



## In2detailing

Count me in depending on dates. Always up for a meet me.

Imran


----------



## Brian1612

Add me to the list!


----------



## Dave72

That's quite a few now.

Do you think it would be a good idea to start a new thread asking who would like to go? Could answer YES/NO and that may make it easier to check numbers.

Or maybe a poll would be better. Any ideas guys?


----------



## jordanw38

I'm 100% game, and I'm sure my bro would come too! also who will be at cleanest this year? love that show!

we got any idea on when this is planned?


----------



## DebbieOCD

I'd be game for a meet  I'll also be at cleanfest as I'm organising the club stand for The Dub Side again


----------



## keizysaan

I'd be up for a meet, I'm Rosyth so Grangemouth isn't a problem


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chefy

I'd certainly be up for this :thumb: not all that far from me really, depending on date ofcourse, how soon do you reckon, would it be a Saturday or Sunday


----------



## Dave72

It'll probably be a Sunday if that's ok with you all. How does the last one in July or first one in August sound?


----------



## chefy

I'm on holiday last w/e in July, 1st w/e in Aug I'm at Ignition in Glasgow, but if that's when it is, well hopefully there will be another / regular meets, and I'll come to the next one.
I'll keep an eye on this, and hopefully be a date I can make it :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder

I may be up for this too.


----------



## Prism Detailing

possibly depending on work commitments


----------



## Risdale

31/7 is good for me!


----------



## f4780y

ignition will rule out 1st week August. Sadly I'm busy last weekend July too


----------



## Risdale

a poll with a few dates may be a good idea here


----------



## JenJen

Count me in!


----------



## Browner

I'd be up for this depending on my shifts.


----------



## Dave72

Poll now added folks


----------



## dzTT

I'd be up for it


----------



## cossiecol

I might be up for it depending on work.


----------

